# SuSE 9.3 und W-Lan



## Domi2005 (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,
 also ich hab schon wieder ein Problem. Mir ist meine Netzwerkkarte kaputt gegangen, also hab ich ne W-Lan karte gekauft weil ich diese 1000 Kabel satt bin. Das Problem ist, dass die W-Lan Karte zwar nach einem Update der Wireless Tools auch erkannt und konfigurierbar ist. Allerdings komme ich damit trotzdem weder ins LAN Noch ins Inet. Die Verbindung wird über meinen SuSE Server mit der IP 192.168.0.1 hergestellt. Mein SuSE REchner hat die IP 192.168.0.3. Ich habe in der resolv.conf wie gewohnt nameserver 217.237.151.161 eingestellt. Da kommt aber dauernt auf Antwort warten, aber ich komme ja noch nichtmal ins LAN obwohl da steht "You have successfully connected to: default". Mit NDISWRAPPER und den XP Treibern hat es funktioniert, ist aber auch immer wieder raus gesprungen dann kam das: 
	
	
	



```
<img src="http://media-universe.com/ungueltigeroute.jpg">
```
. Dann dachte ich mit den Linux treibern geht es besser aber fehlanzeige das passiert auch dauernt. mit den Windowstreibern hatte ich ne Signalqualität von 100 % mit den nativen Linuxtreibern sinds nur noch Rund 40 -_-. Ich hab mal ein paar Screenies gemacht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

```
<img src="http://media-universe.com/landialog.jpg"><br><img src="http://media-universe.com/nameserver.jpg">
```


----------

